# Puzzle Shop Torito problem



## Pietersmieters (Oct 29, 2008)

Hello

This is my first post on this forum and I already have a question. 2 weeks ago I filled in an order form on Torito ( http://torito.jp/index-e.shtml ) and I still haven't received a confirmation mail with the shipping costs etc...
Anyone had the same problems like me? Or know another place to buy a void cube?:confused:

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Ton (Oct 29, 2008)

No problems received my void cubes 10 days after payment , I gues they are very busy. I was one of the first to order .....


----------



## Markus Pirzer (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm also still waiting for the "Request Money statement"-mail. I orderd last Friday and got immediately the following mail (I think an automatic answer):



> Thank you so much for your order.
> 
> We'll send you a Order Confirmation Mail that informs you
> total amount including shipping and handling charges.
> ...



Since then, I didn't get any further mail neither a "Order Confirmation Mail" nor a "Request Money Statement Mail". Maybe I will write them an email if I don't hear from them the next few days. But I think they're very busy.


----------



## cuBerBruce (Oct 30, 2008)

I submitted my order for Void cubes on Oct. 21 (Oct. 22 Japanese time) and haven't got my Order Confirmation Mail or the 'Request Money statement' either. From the Twisty Puzzle forum, it sounds like some people had waited more than two weeks before they got the Confirmation Mail. So I figure I'll just continue to sit tight and hope it will come soon.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Oct 30, 2008)

damn, the prices of the product there...are...just..horrendous!!!!!!! I would have wanted a jap 4x4 but..nevermind..


----------



## Pietersmieters (Nov 5, 2008)

Markus Pirzer said:


> I'm also still waiting for the "Request Money statement"-mail. I orderd last Friday and got immediately the following mail (I think an automatic answer):
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's been over 4 weeks now, anyone has some more information? still haven't received my "Order Confirmation Mail" with the request money statement :confused:


----------



## Escher (Nov 5, 2008)

perhaps you should email and remind them if you havent already done so...?
i expect if you just email them your name, address & order etc they may put 2+2 together...


----------



## Pietersmieters (Nov 5, 2008)

Escher said:


> perhaps you should email and remind them if you havent already done so...?
> i expect if you just email them your name, address & order etc they may put 2+2 together...



already did that 2 times, no response.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Nov 6, 2008)

Hope this doesnt happen to me. I ordered a Void Cube on Friday and have no further information or notification other than the auto-email directly after I ordered. I hope everything goes well.


----------



## Pietersmieters (Nov 6, 2008)

crazyasianskills said:


> Hope this doesnt happen to me. I ordered a Void Cube on Friday and have no further information or notification other than the auto-email directly after I ordered. I hope everything goes well.



can you post here if you get an email from them?


----------



## crazyasianskills (Nov 6, 2008)

Ya I can do that. I ordered a Rubiks Mirror Blocks too even though it says its sold out. Anyone know if it really is?


----------



## Markus Pirzer (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm also still waiting for my order confirmation mail . I orderd 2 weeks ago. Today I wrote them the first order reminder mail. I will post if I get answer.


----------



## Markus Pirzer (Nov 25, 2008)

Since I'm still waiting for my Order Confirmation Mail for my order which I have placed more than 1 month ago and I didn't get answer to my last email, I wrote them that I will cancel my order if I don't hear from them within the next 7 days.

Does anyone know an other way to get a void cube?


----------



## cuBerBruce (Nov 26, 2008)

It has now been over a month for me too. I've been trying to be patient and not bother them, but I think it's getting time to send them an email just in case it might actually help get some information about if/when my order is going to get processed.


----------



## Markus Pirzer (Jan 28, 2009)

I've ordered a void cube at ebay now because I don't think I will ever get my order at torito shop.
I placed a second order many weeks ago and never get any reaction (apart from the automatic mail immediately after the order) nor any answers to my emails. I even have no evidence that the torito shop still exists.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Tribox has Void Cubes.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 28, 2009)

how heavy is a void cube (inc. packaging)

I need to know before I order from tribox (shipping rates)


----------



## Markus Pirzer (Jan 28, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> how heavy is a void cube (inc. packaging)
> 
> I need to know before I order from tribox (shipping rates)



According to torito shop it's 170g


----------



## djrea153 (Apr 2, 2009)

I also ordered a void cube from torito.jp. i ordered it about a month and a half ago, and i still haven't got it yet. indeed tribox.cart does have void cubes and mirror blocks as well as many other great cubes. another Japanese Rubik's cube site it http://www.rakuten.co.jp. they have many cubes as well as other random items.(i recommend having Google translate all Japanese Rubik's cube sites)hope this helps

(p.s. i think im going to get my Jap cubes from tribox)


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 2, 2009)

if you never get it... there's always ebay!


----------



## djrea153 (May 7, 2009)

okay its been like 3 and a half months now i am just going to get my cubes at torito they seem the best so far


----------



## Pietersmieters (May 7, 2009)

So I guess this problem is already fixed?


----------

